# Hymenal Tag DX Code



## kenkie79 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is one of those rare instances that my docs have but I have a patient with a 2cm long hymenal tag.  I'm thinking of using 623.8 but I'm not sure this is the correct DX code. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## amottice (Sep 11, 2014)

623.8 is what I would use.


----------



## kenkie79 (Sep 16, 2014)

annamarie1968 said:


> 623.8 is what I would use.




Hey, thank you for your help.


----------

